# new fertility friend



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello, My Name is Sweetcheeks!  I am a newbie to Fertility Friends today and would like to tell you my story. My and my partner have been trying to conceive for four years, but still as yet we have had no luck. My partner has been diagnosed with a Low Sperm Count (Oligospermia) i apologise for the spelling but it goes somewere along those lines with a few extra letters added!  I have had all my tests etc and thankfully everything is ok with me, but unfortunatly the problem with my partners sperm count is restricting our chance to conceive. We were evenually put on the IVF list in April 2005 and was told it could take up too 2/3 years before we reached to the top of the list! This then went down to 1 year, Then to our amazement on August 1st 2005 we received a letter from our IVF unit telling us we had recahed the top of the list ('we only had to wait 3 months) As you can imagine me & my partner were more than pleased to receive the letter and our appointment for the waiting list meeting was on Tues 13/09/05 - We have been to the meeting and we are now awaiting the consultation which is on 24th Oct 05. We have been told the providing my partners Seman Sample from 14/09/05 is ok & that money is in the 'pot' from our PTC, I will be told to ring in on my next period for treatment. Now my emotions are everywhere, happy & excited yet scared incase the IVF Fails!! Has anyone else got this same problem? I would love any of you to reply to this message as the more I know, the better I feel, Thank You xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya sweetcheeks welcome to FF u will find sooo much help and guidence from eveyone on here.
My DH(husband) also has oligozoospermia or so they say !! still not sure as most of time we are unexplained !!
Am sure u will be fine with your cycle and being on here will arm u with all the info u need to go into with your eyes open. A 3 month wait is also fantastic i would say unheard of on the NHS !!
There is a male factor thread on here take a look at it there is loads of info on vitamins and stuff to help with all this stuff.
Take care and i hope all works out for u
lol
Lou xx


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Sweetcheeks,
I am ERI.  I wish you the best of luck with your IVF treatment.  Just try and stay stressfree.  What My DH and I done when ever we had to go to the hospital we made it a day out like lunch or a bit of shopping.  I am also new.  Let me know how you get on?

ERI xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly, I have been reading on some of the vitamins to take etc and my partner has started to take them, lets hope they make a difference! The first initial SA came back fine, they said we wouldnt need IVF and then 12 Months later its dropped by millions. My partner has a stressful job as he works for himself & maybe this is causing part of the problem and he was also ill at the time of the test. So yesturdays test, im hoping will better than the last. I see you have had 2x ICSI & 4 IUI, did they not consider u for IVF or did they opt straight ICSI?

Sweetcheeks 

xxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

eri said:


> Hi Sweetcheeks,
> I am ERI. I wish you the best of luck with your IVF treatment. Just try and stay stressfree. What My DH and I done when ever we had to go to the hospital we made it a day out like lunch or a bit of shopping. I am also new. Let me know how you get on?
> 
> ERI xx


Hello ERI,

I havent yet quite worked out how to use this yet with regards to replys so I hope you get this, thanks for the wishes of Luck I think were definatly going to need it!! We will try to stay stressfree but as you probably know its hard. I love shopping, so what better excuse than this eh!!! So what fertility treatment are you going through?

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sweetcheeks

Welcome to FF!

Fantastic news that your appointment came through so quickly. Just wanted to say good luck for treatment.

xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello, thanks for your reply! I hope I am right in seeing your 9 weeks Pregnant ''Congratulations'' thats brilliant news!! xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi sweetcheeks
never mentioned IVF to us always ICSI, till my dh's count went up to 40 odd million then they said we were fine and could have IUI then it dropped again so we had ICSI again !! the counts can differ so much u never know!
good luck keep in touch
lol
lou x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

My DH (is this a abbreviation for the partner?) first SA had 35 million, next time he only had 4million. So I understand just how much it can change, but I have to keep thinking to myself, If it can go down that quick, it can go back up just as quick!! Anything to stay positive. So when is your next treatment? 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep Dh is your hubby !
We are living in The Netherlands at the moment but hoping to be coming home in Dec then aslong as all goes well with my GP next week we are hoping to go again maybe jan/feb it all depends as we thinking of having some immune tests done but not sure yet. 
lol
lou x


----------



## eri (Sep 13, 2005)

sweetcheeks,

It's ERi again, I have had ICSI got pregnant but lost it,  But I am lucky as I have 4 FE so I am waiting to have them put in so hopefully 2nd time lucky.
Where are you having IVF!
ERI xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Eri, Sorry for not replying, i didnt realise there was another page with your message on! So sorry to here about your miscarriage, but if you look on the bright side, @ least it happened and theres no reason why you cant get pregnant again if you did once before, you can do it again.... I hope this next time works out ok for you.... We go for our consultation on 24th October, we are @ St Marys in Manchester. We will no then from dh sperm count weather we can start treatment, or weather we have to wait another couple of months...Fingers crossed everything will be ok... I hate all this waiting, but as they say 'all good things come to those who wait' 

Sweetcheeks xxxx

(ps.silly question, but how do you get those little men into my messages?)


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Sweetcheeks,

I know how you feel, waiting is a right pain - especially if your inpatient like me! 

I have been ttc for 5½years ! 

I received a letter last week with details for my 1st IVF consultation. Roll on November.

Good luck   with your treatment


 

Amanda (Janey02)

(re the little men when you reply to a message just above the reply box there is a row of them, make sure your cursor is where you want it and just click on the one you want - if you cant find one you like just click on more for a bigger selection. - hope this helps  )


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi sweetcheeks and welcome


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Amanda (Janey02),

Im only just getting used to this FF site!   Thanks for the advice with the little men, now i just hope this reply gets to you!!    I am soooo impatient when it comes to waiting.. I want everything to happen right NOW   but I suppose this is a waiting game & i'l just have to wait like everyone else!  

I have 4 weeks & 6 days to go to my consultation  , I feel that someone is watching over us because everything seems to be moving very fast & we have got out appointments so quickly  

Will your treatment start in November?

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Just want to welcome you to the mad house of FF...










Im sure you will get all the help and support from these great ladies!

Natxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Nats... Thank you for your welcome note    Do you know when you will be able to adopt? I think thats a very good thing your doing.. well done you!!  Im sure you & your dh can give a lovely child a nice & happy home, keep us posted on how you get on.... 

Sweetcheeks x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh.....tha famous question!!!...

Have now been waiting 6 months already but have been warned that we face around another 12 months yet...not sure why, I think it must just be our local authority as everyone else seems to be placed alot quicker than us!

Thanks anyway, in the meantime we are having loads of fun and I know our time will come!










Natxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Nats, I know its a waiting game honey... we just have to stay with it... will have babies soon & the wait will make it all worth while..

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Sweetcheeks,

I don't think my treatment will start in Nov, cos I'm looking to do egg share I will have to get a lot of tests done, then they will need to find a recipient, so I think it maybe next year when I start treatment  .  But all depending on the wait etc we may just go for the treatment without egg share this time - my GP told me that their surgery will pay for the medication I will need for the 1st IVF attempt so I'm not sure how much it will then work out to be. I'll have to wait and see.

So glad that things seem to be moving along quite quickly for you.  Keep me posted.

Amanda (Janey02)


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello Amanda  ,

Im not all familiar with this yet   , Egg share, does that mean your going to donate your eggs? Sorry if im being too nosey!  

R u on the NHS for treatment or private? 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes egg share is when I share 1/2 of my eggs with another woman.  I was on the NHS waiting list but got fed up   of waiting,  now going private to CARE in Manchester.

Amanda x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Good Morning Amanda, 

I read up on egg share after your mess, now I understand!    So will u get you IVF treatment cheaper?    We have been to CARE im Manchester before, just for a   test!  We were told that the waiting list's vary for the place were you live & my and my fella didnt have to wait very long to get to the top... But we must be VERY VERY Lucky, cuz we were seen very quickly!!!

Good luck with your treatment, keep us posted!

Sweetcheeks xxxxx


----------

